# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  خبز جباب من إيد أم عبادي وحسوني ( لذييييييييذ على ضمانتي بيخلصون الصحن خخخخ )

## أم عبادي وحسوني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحالكن خواتي 

انا من كم يوم كنت يوعانه عاد فكرت قلت خلني اسوي خبز جباب وخصوصا ان عيالي وزوجي يحبونه 

ومن الفضاوة قلت بصوره لبنات المنتدى حبايبي مايهونون علي انا آكل وهم لا ههههههه 


انزين بخليكم الحينه مع الصور والمقادير والطريقه وإن شاء الله بتعيبكم الطريقه والخبزه بتظهر حلوه وطريه ولذيييييييذه صدق 


المقادير 

2 كوب كبير طحين فاخر او طحين كويتي (مقدارجيله )
1 ملعقه طعام خميره فوريه 
1 ملعقة طعام بيكينج بودر 
2 بيضه + رشة ملح + رشة هيل + رشة زعفران 
4 ملاعق طعام حليب بودره 
3 ملاعق زيت خفيف مثل نور 
4 ملاعق طعام سكر 
2 نفس الكوب ماء دافئ او اكثر شوي حسب العجينه لازم تكون خفيفه وسائله تقريبا بس مش وااايد ما اعرف اوصف لكم بتشوفون بالصور كيف 


يالله الطريقه الحين 

 

 

 




[رشة ملح



 

السكر 


 

الحليب

[COLOR=#48d1cc]

 

الخميره 



 

البيكينج بودر 

 


الزيت 



 

البيض + الهيل والزعفران 

 

الماي الدافي تقريبا كوبين متروسين 

 

ونخلط العجين زين بالخلاط اليدوي او الخلاط الكهربائي بس لازم ينخلط زين مره 

 


بعدمانخلط زين



 

 


هذا بعد ساعه لازم تخلينه على الاقل ساعه 

 

 ألي تبا تشوف الصور اوضح تضغط على الصور  

يتبع 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تاوه تيفال 

 

 

 

 

صورت لكم كيف الخبزه تستوي وانا كنت احرك التاوه لفوق وعلى الجوانب عشان ماتحترق الخبزه من تحت لين اشوف الخبزه من فوق كلها خبوق اقلبها 

 

بعيد الطريقه 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

طبعا بعد كل خبزه تدهنينها بدهن الاصفر 

وانتهينا الحمدلله وإن شاء الله تكون الوجبه عاجبتكم 

سلاااااااام

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ماطلعتلي الصور ..
بس الله يعطيج العافيه  :Smile:

----------


## الحب الاول

ماتظهر الصور

عليج بالعافيه

----------


## MAHA21

UP UP UP P

----------


## الدلع كلـه

للرفع

----------


## قايدات الريم

ما تظهر لي الصور ^.^

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

لآلآلآلآ برجع احمل الصور مره ثانيه لاتزعلون

----------


## غرااااامي

> ماطلعتلي الصور ..
> بس الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ما نسيت

الصور الغالية
مالي خص ابغي اشوووووووووووووووووووووووووف

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

يالله تعبت 

رفعت الصور مره ثانيه خواتي السموحه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

يالله كل وحده دخلت قبل لا اعدل الصور ترجع تعدل ردها هههههههههههههه

----------


## الصغيروونه

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## دلوعه الموت

> يالله كل وحده دخلت قبل لا اعدل الصور ترجع تعدل ردها هههههههههههههه


وليييييييييش نعدل الرد هاااا ..
بنكتب رد من اول ويديد عشانج  :Smile: 
شهيتيني بنصاص الليالي .. ربنا يسامحك  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> الله يعطيج العافيه


تسلين الغلا اشكر مرورج الطيب

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> وليييييييييش نعدل الرد هاااا ..
> 
> بنكتب رد من اول ويديد عشانج 
> 
> شهيتيني بنصاص الليالي .. ربنا يسامحك


 
ههههههه تسلمين الغاليه على ذوقج 

يالله شدي حيلج وسويه وايد سهل

----------


## ام ندى ...

يممم يسلموو الايادي شكله لذيذ

----------


## FrAsHa

يوعتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــني

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> يممم يسلموو الايادي شكله لذيذ


يسلمو غالينج حبوبه 

مرورج اسعدني

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> يوعتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــني


خخخخخخخخ تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## كيوت ومن

يم يم :Smile:  يباله انجربه

----------


## أم مها11ري

_مممممممممم مشهي
ما شاء الله
تسلم الاياادي أم عبادي
نتريا الزوود من صووبج_

----------


## ام محمد80

مممممممممممممممممممممم شكله يشهي تسلم ايدج

----------


## !baby_face!

يمي يمي

بالعاآآآفيه علييييكم ...^_^

----------


## مريوم الأموره

الصور طالعه عندي ماشاءالله عليج تسلم ايدج

----------


## bellegirl

صراحة روعة ....هل هو نفس البانكيك يعني =)

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> يم يم يباله انجربه


تسلمين الغلا وياليت تجربينه وتخبرينا رايج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> مممممممممم مشهي
> 
> ما شاء الله
> 
> تسلم الاياادي أم عبادي
> 
> 
> نتريا الزوود من صووبج


 
تسلمين الغاليه يسعدني مرورج بموضوعي الغاليه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> مممممممممممممممممممممم شكله يشهي تسلم ايدج


الله يسلمج الغاليه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> يمي يمي
> 
> 
> 
> بالعاآآآفيه علييييكم ...^_^


 
الله يعافيج الغاليه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> صراحة روعة ....هل هو نفس البانكيك يعني =)


هيه الغاليه تقريبا نفسه بس يختلف شوي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> الصور طالعه عندي ماشاءالله عليج تسلم ايدج


تسلمين الغاليه 

هذا بعد ما تعبت نزلت الصور مره ثانيه من موقع ثاني خخخخ

----------


## amona2

هلا الغاليه مشكوره على الصور والتوضيح

ابغي اسوي الجباب الحينه

بس ماعندي الطحين الفاخر

وهل الطحين الكويتي هو رقم 1
ردي عليه بليز

----------


## خيارة

شكلللللله يشهييييي 

آآآبآآآآآآآآ .. يممممم مع العسسل .. 

يسلمووو ع الموضوع الحلوو

=)

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> هلا الغاليه مشكوره على الصور والتوضيح
> 
> 
> 
> ابغي اسوي الجباب الحينه
> 
> 
> 
> بس ماعندي الطحين الفاخر
> ...


 
هيه فديتج الطحين الكويتي نفس الي فالصوره هذا احسن نوع بصراحه 

وتسلمين الغلا

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> شكلللللله يشهييييي 
> 
> 
> 
> آآآبآآآآآآآآ .. يممممم مع العسسل .. 
> 
> 
> 
> يسلمووو ع الموضوع الحلوو
> ...


 
تسلمين الغاليه 

هيه والله ويا العسل والجبن روعه هههه

----------


## romanah

ان شاء ا لله بسوي و بحط لج الصور  :Smile:  لي عوده يا حلوه

----------


## الليلكة

الله يخلييييييييييييييييييييييييج ويطول عمرج يارب ويطعمج من جباب الجنة يارب صورت الخطوات وعطيتها سيتا الحبيبة بشكارتي وباجر الصبح بنجربها اذا الله اراد .

----------


## كريزي مون

ممممم لذيذ
انا اسويه بس صغار 
يعني ميني جباب
تسلمين الغلا

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> ان شاء ا لله بسوي و بحط لج الصور لي عوده يا حلوه


ماشاء الله ننتظرج عيل

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> الله يخلييييييييييييييييييييييييج ويطول عمرج يارب ويطعمج من جباب الجنة يارب صورت الخطوات وعطيتها سيتا الحبيبة بشكارتي وباجر الصبح بنجربها اذا الله اراد .


 
زين ليش ماتسوينه انتي يالهيز خخخخخخ بيطلع احلى صدقيني

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> ممممم لذيذ
> 
> انا اسويه بس صغار 
> 
> يعني ميني جباب
> 
> تسلمين الغلا


 
تسلمين الغلا وهيه الصغار حلو بعد كيوت

----------


## حوردبي

الله يعطيج العافيه ...

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## موزه 4

مشكووووره حبيبتي

----------


## amona2

ام عبادي وحسوني سويت الطريقه على طحين رقم واحد ماستوى نفس الي عندج في الصور استوى شرى المحلا :12 (15):

----------


## ROROO85

يمي يمي جوعتيني

----------


## ام ميار

تسلم ايدج على الطريقه .

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> ام عبادي وحسوني سويت الطريقه على طحين رقم واحد ماستوى نفس الي عندج في الصور استوى شرى المحلا


 
ليش الغاليه يمكن زودتي كمية الماي 

حاولي مره ثانيه بس ييبي طحين فاخر احسن

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

الله يسلمكم خواتي

----------


## عقد لؤلؤ منثور



----------


## amona2

تدرين عقب ماخلصت وسويت الكميه كلها وحطيتها في الطبقه

عاده مسوتنه حق العشى :12 (88): 

يوم يا ريلي قلتله ها تراها تجربه اولى لاتقول شيء :12 (37): 

كل جان يقولي مشاء الله غاوي شو فيه :13 (33): 

استانست وعقب جان اطعمه وانا احب ااكله ويا الجبن والدبس

وطلع لذيذ

تسلم ايدج ويزاج الله خير عل الوصفه فديتج :12 (43):

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> 


 
مشكووووووووووره فديتج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تدرين عقب ماخلصت وسويت الكميه كلها وحطيتها في الطبقه
> 
> 
> 
> عاده مسوتنه حق العشى
> 
> 
> 
> يوم يا ريلي قلتله ها تراها تجربه اولى لاتقول شيء
> ...


 
الحمدلله الغاليه 

طلعتي طباخه ماشاء الله خخخخ الله يحفظج الغاليه

----------


## دانه البحر2

تسلم يدينك ع طبخه الحلووووه

----------


## لوليانو

تسلم الأياااادي... ماشاءالله ..

باجر بإذن الله بطبقه ...

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

*بصراحة شي عجيب ..شكله لذيذ*

----------


## فراشة الملونة

تسلم الايادي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم يدينك ع طبخه الحلووووه


تسلمين حبوبه مرورج الاحلى والله

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم الأياااادي... ماشاءالله ..
> 
> 
> 
> باجر بإذن الله بطبقه ...


 
إن شاء الله الغاليه وخبرينا النتيجه لاتنسين حبوبه

----------


## كعبية

يم يميييييييييييييييييي
الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> بصراحة شي عجيب ..شكله لذيذ


مشكوره الغاليه الله يحفظج يارب

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم الايادي


الله يسلمج الغلا

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

quote=كعبية;11636437]يم يميييييييييييييييييي

الله يعطيج العافية[/quote]

الله يعافيج الغلا

----------


## خليدة

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن يشهي يمي يمي بالهناء 
مممممممممممممم طرشيلي حقي ههههههههههه اسولف

----------


## ريم الفلا4

مشكورة اختي علي الموضوع روعة حلو جميل

----------


## $أم غايه$

تسلم إيديج الغاليه..
نفس طريقتي تقريبا ..
لذيذ وخصوصا مع العسل والجبن

----------


## شموخ عليا

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن يشهي يمي يمي بالهناء 
> مممممممممممممم طرشيلي حقي ههههههههههه اسولف


 
إن شاء الله بسويها للعيال على الريوق

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن يشهي يمي يمي بالهناء 
> 
> مممممممممممممم طرشيلي حقي ههههههههههه اسولف


 
ههههههه إن شاء الله الغاليه تسلمين

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> مشكورة اختي علي الموضوع روعة حلو جميل


مشكووره فديتج مرورج الاجمل

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم إيديج الغاليه..
> 
> نفس طريقتي تقريبا ..
> 
> لذيذ وخصوصا مع العسل والجبن


 
مشكوره الغاليه وفعلا احلى شي ويا العسل والجبن

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> إن شاء الله بسويها للعيال على الريوق


إن شاء الله بتعيبهم الغاليه وتسلمين فديتج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> روووووووووووووووعه يعطيج العافيه


مشكووووره الغاليه

----------


## عفاري80

تسلم الايادي

----------


## بثـينه

يمممممممممي يممممم يم ..


لذيييييييذ وايد احبه خاصه من ايد امي ..

خاطري اسويه والله الحين ... وايد يعيبني احسه خفيف على المعده ..

سلمت يمنااااااااج الغاليه ..

والله يخليلج ريلج وعيالج يا رب ..

----------


## ما نسيت

الله
انا 
انا
انا ابيييييييييييييييييي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم الايادي


الله يسلمج يارب

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> يمممممممممي يممممم يم ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لذيييييييذ وايد احبه خاصه من ايد امي ..
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشكووووووره الغاليه وفعلا الخبز خفيف وحلو الله يحفظج فديتج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> الله
> 
> انا 
> 
> انا
> 
> انا ابيييييييييييييييييي


 
من عيوني الغاليه ههههههه والله ودي كلكم تجربونه غمضتوني خخخخخ

----------


## لوليانو

> إن شاء الله الغاليه وخبرينا النتيجه لاتنسين حبوبه


 
تـــــــــــــم ^__^ 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=421210

----------


## "ام صهيب"

ما طلعلي الصور و مشكوره على مجهودك

----------


## ورودة دبي

شكله لذييييييييييييييييييذ يا ام عبادي

----------


## SadTears

ماشاء الله 

ان شاء الله بحبربها وبردلج خبر

----------


## ميروووه

سبحان الله يا ختيه ف نفس اللحظه اللي فتحت على موضوعج قالي بو العيال مشتهي جباب .. وراويته 
الصور واشاد بجبابج ..وماشاء الله عليييج فعلا" رووعه ماشاء الله..تسلم ايديج 

ميروووه

----------


## ام حمد ..

تسلم الاييييييييييييادي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تـــــــــــــم ^__^ 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=421210


 
وااااااااااايد استانست حق موضوعج الغاليه 

الله يوفقج مبدعه ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> ما طلعلي الصور و مشكوره على مجهودك


هلا الغاليه حاولي فيها تطلع الغاليه 

ومشكوره على المرور فديتج

----------


## روضة و دانة

تسلم ايييييييييدج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> شكله لذييييييييييييييييييذ يا ام عبادي


مشكوره فديتج مايطلع شي جدام خبزج اللذيذ الغاليه ههههه

اشكر مرورج العطر فديتج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> ماشاء الله 
> 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله بحبربها وبردلج خبر


 
إن شاء الله الغاليعه يالله شدي حيلج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> سبحان الله يا ختيه ف نفس اللحظه اللي فتحت على موضوعج قالي بو العيال مشتهي جباب .. وراويته 
> 
> الصور واشاد بجبابج ..وماشاء الله عليييج فعلا" رووعه ماشاء الله..تسلم ايديج 
> 
> 
> 
> ميروووه


 
هههههه سبحان الله 

زين عيل شدي حيلج وابدعي الغاليه 

مشكوره فديتج والله يوفقج الغاليه واسعدني مرورج وتعليقج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم الاييييييييييييادي


الله يسلمج يارب

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم ايييييييييدج


الله يسلمج الغاليه

----------


## &ميسم&

تسلم ايدج يا ام عبادي وحسوني الصراحه الخبز يشهي يبااالنا زيااااره لج نتذوق هالخبر خخخخخ طراره صايره ههههه
اتمنى نشوف جديدج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم ايدج يا ام عبادي وحسوني الصراحه الخبز يشهي يبااالنا زيااااره لج نتذوق هالخبر خخخخخ طراره صايره ههههه
> 
> اتمنى نشوف جديدج


 
خلاص الزياره اليايه معزومه على خبز جباب بالجبن والعسل امحق عزومه خخخخخ 

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## missuae3003

تسلمين غناتي خزنت الموضوع عندي  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## open_rose79

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

مشكوووووووووووووره الغلا

----------


## ألوان الطيف

طريقتج حلووووه بيربها أنشالله

----------


## oOإماراتيةOo

يسلموووووووووووووووو

شكله عجيب 

عندي جم سؤال ........
شو هو الدهن الاصفر؟؟؟
والجيله = جم كوب تقريبا؟؟؟

والسموحه منج

----------


## ثلاث حروف

نااااايس

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> طريقتج حلووووه بيربها أنشالله


مشكوره الغاليه وننتظر تجربتج الغاليه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> يسلموووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> 
> شكله عجيب 
> 
> 
> 
> عندي جم سؤال ........
> ...


 
تسلمين الغاليه 

الدهن الاصفر هو الي ينحط فوق الهريس اختي الي يسوونه الحريم مال البلاد وينباع منه بسوق السمك او الجمعيات الغاليه معروف بس اسالي الوالده 

والجيله تقريبا 3 اكواب من الطحين الغاليه

----------


## ناعمة الخد

اختي وين تاخذين الطحين الفاخر انا محصلته في الجمعيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وتسلم ايدج على الوصفة ............................

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

فديتج انا بروحي ادوره الحين مب محصلتنه 

مايتحصل بسرعه بس اكثر شي موجود بالشارجه ودبي والابوظبي في الاسواق والجمعيات

----------


## سحابة

ما شاء الله رووووووووووووعة

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

مشكووووره فديتج

----------


## جوهرة111

ماشاءالله روعه شكله الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم ود!د

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك."



http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=414795
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=414781
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=362089
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=354608
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=372900
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=372430
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=420288
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=420245

----------


## نسيم الحياة

السلآم عليكم 

انا جربيتها وكانت وايد حلو وما شا الله الصغارية خلصو الخبز ويبون غيره
كلتلهم بسويلكم مرة ثانية في يوم ثاني.............
مشكوووووووووورة علي الوصف

----------


## أم الغلا زايد

ما شـــاء الله روعة

أمي دوم تسويه ووايد أحبه

تسلم ايدج أختيه ولا تحرمينا يديدج..

----------


## طاسة فضة

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ؤبالعافية

----------


## أنا مسلمه

ماشاء الله رووووووووعه

يعطيج العافيه ابىىىى  :Frown:

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي على المرور 

والله فرحتوني

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

اشكر كل وحده مرت موضوعي وعطرت صفحتي بمرورها

----------


## بنت الظيت

يااااسلاام عليج والله 

ان شاء الله اجربها ^ــ^

----------


## فديتني ريماني

يسلموووووووووووووو ع الطبخه حبوبه

----------


## 1hassah

شككككككرا وعليج بالعفي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## حرمه يديده

تسلم الايادي .. شهيتينا فيه ^_^

----------


## * الأسطوره *

وااااااو
تسلم ايدج

----------


## حرم الوزير

جربت الخبز اليوم وطلع لذييييييييييييذ 

بس حطيت كوبين طحين وكوبين ماي بدل ثلاث أكواب طحين عااااادي؟؟ 

والعجينة كانت زينة .. وتسلمين على الوصفة.

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

يمييييييي حلو هالخبز حق الريوق

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

quote=حرم الوزير;11831114]جربت الخبز اليوم وطلع لذييييييييييييذ 



بس حطيت كوبين طحين وكوبين ماي بدل ثلاث أكواب طحين عااااادي؟؟ 



والعجينة كانت زينة .. وتسلمين على الوصفة.[/quote]


زين الغاليه ماشاء الله عليج الله يبارك فيج الغاليه وشكرا على الثقه

واشكر كل الي مرو موضوعي بنات

----------


## AL-Zarouni

تسلم ايدج الغلا

----------


## ام ميثه..

تسلمين عزيزتي 

والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## original

up 
up
up

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

الله يسلمكم خواتي 

اسعدني مروركم

----------


## فلونة

أحينه قاصة علي

شيف وشيف

وانتي ما شاء الله عليج؟؟

أتنازل عن اللقب

 :Frown: 

شهيتينيه الصراحة

أيي أصور عنج؟؟

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> أحينه قاصة علي
> 
> 
> 
> شيف وشيف
> 
> 
> 
> وانتي ما شاء الله عليج؟؟
> ...


 
ههههههههه هيه انا الشيف الشعبي خخخخ

ياليت والله تساعديني بالتصوير تخيلي اطبخ واصور بروحي بنفس الوقت اسميها الكاميرا متحمله مره تطيح داخل العيين ومره بالماي هههههههههه

----------


## huda3213

مشكوره الغلا
و يعطيج الف عاااااافيه 
بجرب الطريقه

----------


## حور العين1

تسلم ايدج خيتوووووووووو وانتي وينج جي ما ادقين هااااااااا ؟ يبالج ؟؟

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هههههههههههههههههه الله يوفقكم

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

ما شالله ما شالله
تسلم ايدج غناتي..
وان شالله بجرب الطريقه

----------


## ام غايوتى

تسلم ايدج ...

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي اسعدني مروكم والله

----------


## بنووته//~*

انا ظهرت لي الصور 

^,*

يمي شكله مشهي وايد وايد .. 

تسلمين اختي .. 

فمان الله

----------


## ميميه88

ختيه تقصدين طحين رقم 1؟
وبخصوص الدهن الاصفر اي واحد تقصدين ؟ السمن؟

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هيه الغاليه طحين رقم واحد والدهن الاصفر اقصد السمن الي يسونه الحريم الكبار من الزبده الغاليه

----------


## moony44

يعطيج العافية الغاليه

----------


## baby-rak-

تدرييين انه الطريييقه رووووعه وسهله وااااااايد

وانا متهايزه اتعلمها عبالي صعبه بس صدج طريقتج روووعه وسهله واااايد...

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي 

الغاليه جربيها عن الهيازه ههههههههه سهله والطعم لذيييييييييذ

----------


## tilkalora

حلو شكله يشهي بس انا مااحط الخمير الجباب
احط زيت

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هيه الغاليه انا بعد احيانا اغير بس احسها جي احلى والذ 

تسلمون خواتي على المرور الطيب

----------


## مهره 85

وااااااااااااااااااااو


مشكوووره وتسلم ايدج

----------


## بيضه

يمي شهيتيني بنص الليل 

ما شالله عليج

----------


## (الحمادية)

يسلمووو

----------


## سلمت امرى لله

*حلووو تسلم ايدينك.*

----------


## أم الأطفال

ما شـــاء الله روعة

----------


## ام_سيف

تسلم اييييييييييييييييدج .

----------


## *هديل الحمام*

خطير بالحيل تسلمين يا الغلا

----------


## زلال2008

بجربها باجر لعيالي ع الريووق  :Smile:

----------


## بنت_الامارات

هلا حبوبه مشكوره والله جربته طلع روعه والله بس مادري ليش طلع عندي شوي مر ؟

----------


## داري بوظبي

*ماشاء الله
لاعسمت يمناج
شكل غاوي واكيد الطعم اغوى
سلمتي ودمتي*

----------


## my girl

تسلم ايديج شكله لذييييييييييذ ^_^

----------


## QlaYeD

الغاليه لازم نستخدم هالطحين مايستوي نستخدم اي طحين ثاني؟؟

والسؤال الثاني نخليها تخمر ولالا واذا نخليها تخمر كم ساعه 
ويعطيج العافيه على الوصفه السهله والدقيقه

----------


## ashwaq

شكلها شهي 

يوعتيني 

بالعافيه ياعمري

----------


## ** قمره **

*تسلمين فديتج ع الطريقه*

----------


## الرحاله

يسلمووووووووووووووووو. ان شاء الله بجرب

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> هلا حبوبه مشكوره والله جربته طلع روعه والله بس مادري ليش طلع عندي شوي مر ؟


 
مشكوره فديتج يمكن زيدتي بيكن بودر او السكر ناقص فديتج لان في سكر مايكون وايد حلو لازم تزيديدن شويه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> *ماشاء الله*
> _لاعسمت يمناج_
> _شكل غاوي واكيد الطعم اغوى_
> _سلمتي ودمتي_


 
تسلمين حبوبه اسعدني مرورج الغاوي

----------


## عتوقة

مشكووووووره عزيزتي ويزاج الله خييييييير 
والله ما قصرتي 

بس شو هو الدهن الأصفر ؟؟

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> تسلم ايديج شكله لذييييييييييذ ^_^


مشكوووووووووووووووره فديتج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> الغاليه لازم نستخدم هالطحين مايستوي نستخدم اي طحين ثاني؟؟
> 
> والسؤال الثاني نخليها تخمر ولالا واذا نخليها تخمر كم ساعه 
> ويعطيج العافيه على الوصفه السهله والدقيقه


 
لا فديتج عادي اي طحين بس لازم رقم واحد عرفتي 

وتخليها ساعه على الاقل او نص ساعه بالصيف

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> شكلها شهي 
> 
> يوعتيني 
> 
> بالعافيه ياعمري


 
خخخ مشكوووووره

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

خواتي اشكركم كلكم على المرور اسمحولي إذا مارديت على الكل

----------


## بنت_الامارات

هلا حبوبه انا سويتها بس طلع مر مادري ليش؟

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

فديتج رديت عليج قبل الغاليه شوفي الردود 

يمكن انتي منقصه سكر او مزيده بيكن بودر

----------


## توته الحلوه

الحين بسير اسووووووووويه

----------


## نونو2009

روعه ولحين بخدمها

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

ماشاء الله عليكم خخخ تسلمون والله

----------


## هوى روحي

تسلم ايدينج يالغلا ويعطيج الف الف عااااااااااافيه والله ما قصرتى

----------


## [ المندوس ]

تسلم ايدج الغلا

----------


## الاميره...

تسلم ييدج

----------


## ام محمد80

شكله يشهي تسلم ليدج

----------


## (سنقباسية)

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااام صح الله ايديج

----------


## حدي دلوعه

الله يعطيج العافيه ع الطريقه
صور واضحه واايد

----------


## مزيونة الدار

يعطيج العافية

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

اشكركم والله خواتي من كل قلبي

----------


## جواهر

شهيتينى والله حلاة الخبز وهو حار
تسلم يمناج الغلا
بس بغيت أسألج كم ساعه تخلين العجينه لين تخمر؟؟
واذا بنسوييه حق ريوق نسوى العجينه من فليل؟؟

----------


## الغرام العذب

تسلمين والله ,,,, يم يم يم ,,,,,,, شكلها لذيذ ,,, وبجربها ,,بإذن الله

----------


## ايمان_84

سلمت يداج ما شاء الله عليج بجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## أم طيفاني

ماااا شااااااااء الله عليج ...شاده حيلج والله ...

تسسسسسسسلمين ع الووووووووووووصفه ...وربي يعطيج الصحه والعااااااااااافيه

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

> شهيتينى والله حلاة الخبز وهو حار
> تسلم يمناج الغلا
> بس بغيت أسألج كم ساعه تخلين العجينه لين تخمر؟؟
> واذا بنسوييه حق ريوق نسوى العجينه من فليل؟؟


 
تسلمين الغاليه ومشكوره فديتج 

الغاليه تخلينها بس ساعه 

يعني مايحتاي من بالليل 

وموفقه الغلا

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

اسعدني مروركم خواتي تسلمولي والله

----------


## ام ناني

مشكوره الغاليه شكله لذييييذ بجربه 
بس لي استفسار بسيط

مقدار الطحين قلتي قياس الجيله ( تقصدين كاس كبير ) ؟؟؟
بتريا دج عشان ابتدي الشغل

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

طرشت لج على الخاص الغاليه 

الجيله هي مالت السميد الحمرا الي نجيل فيها العيش 

او 3 اكواب عاديه لان انا كوبي كبير سويت 2 فديتج

----------


## زحمة الأشواق

ماشاء الله تسلم إيدج يا الفنانه إن شاء الله بجرب الطريقة خاصة إن ريلي وولدي يحبونه وايد.......

----------


## بنوتة السلع

تسلم ايدج الغاليه

----------


## فجراويه عسل

تسلمييين ع الوجبه

----------


## الشرية

عليج بالعافية

----------


## روح المعال

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييييييين عالوصفه الحلوه والسهله..
ربي يوفقج ويسعدج ويسر امورج..

----------


## لذيذه

تسلم ايدج

بس هذي الطريقه تشبه طريقة البان كيك

----------


## * أم أحمد

لذيذ تسلمين

----------


## شموخ عليا

جزاج الله خير الغالية باجر بسويها للعيال

----------


## mmks75

yummy  :Smile:  yummy  :Smile:

----------


## بنوته كفالي

بالعافيه الغلا يوعتيناا

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلموون حبايبي

----------


## القطة الجميلة

مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## غلا خلادي

جآآري التطبيق وعله عليكم بالعافيه يالغناااه

----------


## Miss Dior2008

يمي يمي
مشكووووورة

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

مشكووورة وسلمت الايادي  :Smile:

----------


## brown coffee

تبارك الرحمن

سلمت يداك حبيبتي

----------


## مارية المهيري

تسلم ايدج الغالية ^^

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمولي فديتكم

----------


## صوت المحب

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نيلا

شهيتيني في الجباب

مشكورة على الطريقة وتسلم ايدج

----------


## Narfoooza

ررررررررررهيب

----------


## عيون قصيد

تسلمـ ايدج

----------


## حزينة المساء

شكرا عالطريقة 
إن شاء الله بجربها

----------


## بنت رااك

3 ملاعق زيت خفيف مثل نور 

بس ملاعهق كبار وإلا صغار ؟

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

ملاعق الطعام فديتج نفس الي جايست فيها الخمير والحليب

----------


## بربرينه

ثانكس حبوووووووبه

----------


## غاية الضوء

تسلميـــــن الغالية .. ||~

و

يعطيــج العـــافية ع الاكلـــــة .. ]~

----------


## بسوووومه

وين الصور

----------


## اماراتية حلوة

تسلم ايدج

----------


## (سنقباسية)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة وما قصرتي

----------


## بنت السعوديه1

يعيطيك الف عااافيه على الجبااب

----------


## كفن زايد

لذييييييييي1 يسلمووووووووووووووو عالجباااب

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

*يا سلام شوه هالزين يوعتيني*

----------


## ميره المهيري

وايد حلو ماشاء الله

----------


## حلم الليالي

يسلموو ايديج..شي رائع

----------


## ااام ساااالم

يسلموووووووو ع الطررح شهيتيني ههههههههه ^^

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

تسلم ايدج........

----------


## --أم سيف--

يمي يمي

والله تسلم ايدج لنا ولأهلج

----------


## غالية82

يمي يمي

----------


## أم شمسـه

الله يعطييج العافيه

----------


## أميرة الكون

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Romance R

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## almono

يعطيج العافيه 

شكله رهيب

----------


## أم عبدالله77

مشكوره  :Smile:

----------


## نسل الصقور

لذييييذ شهيتيني أبااا

----------


## سرايا الهم

الله نهاية سعيدة حلوو شكل الخمير بسس للاسف في حياتي ما طبخت شكلي ما بطبخ الين مايظهر الشعر الابيض عقب ماقدر اطبخ موللل

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

أشكركم خواتي على التشجيع 

سرايا الهم ليش الغاليه إن شاء الله تطبخير قبل يطلع الشعر الابيض ترا وايد سهل وحلو الطبخ

----------


## smile

ماشالله عليج

----------


## ظبااايه

ربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## حرم القايدي

تسلمين الغلا ..

----------


## غلآ الزعابي

تسلم ايدج ......... روووووووووعـــــــهـ 
ربي يعطيج العافية

----------


## فلة للأبد

يسلمووووووووووووو هالايادي 
الله يخلي لج العيال وابوووهم

----------


## ام ريمه2007

احسه لذيذ يسلموووا

----------


## 3athaB

تسلمين عالطريقـــــه 

بجربها ^^

----------


## غــ الروح ــر

واااو روعه بسويه خخخخخخ على الله اضبطه وما افتشل

----------


## ღ غلا بوظبي ღ

يم يمي لذييييييذ


يسلمووو ع الوصفه

----------


## نسايم العين

طريقة حلوة

----------


## Um meera001

واااااو شكله روعة بس في طريقة ثانية بدون البيض اذا تعرفينها لو سمحتي ابغيها

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

عادي فديتج ممكن ما تحطين بيض او تحطين بياض بس بتطلع حلوه بعد

----------


## دمـعے العيونے

رووووووووووعه ماشاء الله

----------


## السدره

الله يعطيج العافيه 

بصراحه طبقتها بس للأسف ما صورت ، وحتى لوصورت ما اعرف انزل الصور

مقاديرج مضبوطه وطلع الجباب لذيذ وما توقع ريلي انه يضبط


السدره

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمين الغاليه 

الله يوفقكم خواتي والله فحتوني بردودكم الحلوه

----------


## Class Lady

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## أم خلاد

مشكورة الغالية 

عليكم بالعافية

----------


## ام عفـراء

ما شاءالله روووووووووعه 

تسلم ايدج يالغاليه

----------


## أم سهيل88

thanxxxxxxxx

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

*روووووووعه هئ هئ يوعانه ابا*

----------


## ظبيانية ماركة

تسلم ايدج و مشكوره

----------


## مخيمه فالكراج

يا سلاااااااااااااااام ابداع 
الله يهنيج

----------


## أم منصور2002

ما شالله تسلم ايدج على هاذي الخدمه الحلوه

----------


## وردة الجوري 2

تسلمين الغلى وانشاء الله بجربها

----------


## حرف uae

تسلم الايادى  :Smile: 
بجربها لزوجى  :Smile: 


فى أمان الله

----------


## زهرة جوري

تسلميييييييين حبيبتي ع الطريقه

الله يعطيج العاااااافيه

----------


## Cavalli_Girl

ما شاء الله عليييج .. رووووووعه الخبز ^^



يعطييج الف عافيه

----------


## أشواق333

تسلم ايدينج

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

أستغفر الله

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي والله يوفقكم يارب أسعدني مروركم الطيب والله

----------


## rozee

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلمو

----------


## نوران_راك

يا سلام عليج...... تسلم ايدج والله ... يوعتينااا الصراحة

----------


## جوهرة القصر

روعة الغالية .. تسلمين عالطريقة

----------


## الهرمودي

لذيذ

يم يم يم

----------


## أم هنادي

عليج بالعافيه بس طرشيلي صحن لصغارية

----------


## WOOOOOW

تسلم ايدج يااااارب وجااري التطبيقق
^__________________8

بس هاي نفس طريقة اللحوح اليمني

----------


## ميمي 81

يزاج الله خير..شكله يشهي^^

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هههههههههه 

فديتكم والله كل وحده ياعت حياها من عيوني بطرش لها خخخخخ

----------


## dr.reemy

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

اتخبل عالجباب 

تسلمين وتم حفظ الوصفة

----------


## دبويه2007

تسلم يمناج الغالية يعطيج العافية

----------


## o0oMaio0o

تدرين يشبه البانكيك،،،يسلموا

----------


## بشايررر

رووووووووعه

----------


## عيون الشمس

انا اموت في هاي الاكلة

----------


## كلوديا

تسلم ايديج الصراحه

اموت على خبز جباب

هني وعافيه على قلبج

----------


## احب عيالي

ما شالله عليج الغاليه

----------


## *عواش*

اوووووووو جباب طلع قريصات وانا اقول شو جباب بعد اتحرا كباب خخخخخخخخ 



يمييييييييي حلوووووووو بالعافيه عليكم

----------


## أم سعود..

امممممممممممممممممممم

تسلم الايادي

----------


## خديجه4

ماشاء الله وااااايد حلو شهيتين ناكل تسلم ادينج علي الاكله وربي اوفقج

----------


## ام مهـــره

خذت طريقتج وسويت الجباب وطلع روووووووعه..


تسلم ايدج يا رب

----------


## شمس الامارااات

تسلم ايدج

----------


## sho sha

ماشاءالله تبارك الرحمن 

اااااااااخ يابنات ام عبادي اربيعتيه واختي ومااتواصل مع حد كثر ما اتواصل معاها ...
واذا مر يوم ماكلمتها ياويلي من العتاب ... هاي الانسانه اغلا من خواتيه...فديتج ياخيتو الله يقر عينج بهداية ابنائج وزوجج واسال الله ان يحقق مرادج ياحبيبتي....آآآآآآآآآآآمين




ومره خذت طريقة الصالونه من عندها والله انها لذيييييييييييييذه ما ودكم اتقومون عن السفره...سواء مع العيش او الثريد جووووووووونان والله ما ابالغ الله يسلم ايديج ياحبوبه

----------


## عنقود العنب

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااء شااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله 

صج اذا ضبطت معاي المقادير ادعي لك (ان شاء الله تكوني من اهل الجنة ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب )




<<<<<<<<<< خاطري فيها 

يسلمو الغالية

----------


## دانة الغلا

تسلمين الغلا ع الطريقه

----------


## noooralain

:MashaAllah:

----------


## نفحة هيل

اممممم شكله لذيذ بجربه

----------


## بنت عرب uae

بالعافيه

----------


## ام_جمعه

شكلها لذيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذ ...
تسلم ايدج الغاااااااااليه 

^_^

----------


## غلا26

يمي يمي ما شاء الله شكله روووعه
تسلم ايدج حبيبتي
تم الحفظ للتطبيق

----------


## мεмεчαн

,,’،

[{ الْـسَلامـ عَليّڪُـم و رحّمـﮧالله و برڪَـاتـﮧ . . * 
يَسعِد صٌبـاحڪَم \ مِســاڪم بـكَل خيــَر ]} 


تسْلم ايدِج . . وبالعَافية عليكُم  :Smile: 
,,’،
[мεмεчαн]

----------


## ذات الحياة

يعطيج العااافية 
وتسلم يمنااااااااج 
شكلهم الصور لذيذه 
ان شاء الله باجر بجربها طريقتج 

اشكرج على اهتمامج

----------


## aisha007

تسلم ايدج الغاليه

----------


## Noor Al3yoon

جنااااااااااااان الله يعطيج العافيه عاد هاذي احلى اكله عندي

----------


## ^_^تنورتي^_^

شهيتيني .. تسلم إيدج ..

----------


## bent _RAK

ما شااء الله روووعه 

بنجربها وبنراااويج  :Smile: 

شهيتيينييي وانا صايمه

----------


## هيام الليل

الله يعطيج العافية تسلم ايدج

----------


## ليمونه الامارات وبس

يمي انا احب الجباب

----------


## عاشقةالرحمن

شكرا اختي

----------


## الدهيميه

تسلمين ،، شكله لذيذ ،،

----------


## رجاااااااوي

تسلم الايادي...

ممكن اتسوين الخمير على طوبي الخبز عشان اتخلصين بسرعة......

----------


## الإبــداع

شكله لذيذ ما شاء الله..

----------


## الفراشه_007

الله يعطيج الف عافيه 

وهني على قلبج ياختي

----------


## نبع الحياة

شكله حلوووو ولذيذ يعطيج الله الف عافية

----------


## ام ذي يزن

الصراحة الطريقة جربتها البارحة وطلعت ناجحة 100%
يعطيج العافية

----------


## عينآويه 7

*تسلم ايديج على الشباب على قولت ابله عطيات (( الفريج ))*

----------


## وعد44444

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## شوق الدار

سهله ماشاءالله وحلوه حيل يسلمووو

----------


## moonuae

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ,،؛حـور؛،,

اقووول دام انج من راااك لا تنسيني خخخخ 

بخطف صوب بيتكم زهبي لي كميه محترمه 


هع هع 

اسوووولف ^__^ بس صراحه روعه كفايه الشكل اكيد الطعم الذ >>> تأثير الصوم خخخ

تسلم الأيااآآآدي يا أم عبادي وحسوني

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

ههههههههه

اشكركم خواتي على المرور 

حور حبيبتي حياج باي وقت والله خخخخ من عيوني

----------


## ام بوجاسم

سلمت يداك على الاكل

----------


## خجوله

سلمت يداك على الاكل

----------


## LADY LOVE

ياااااااااااحافظ على الجباااااااااااااااااااب 
تسلم ايديييييييييييييييييييييييييييج

----------


## بيت البسكويت

اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ صايمة حرام عليج 
انا بعد ابى صحن

----------


## حسن النوايا

تسلمين ع الموضوع

----------


## ريم الريف

تسلم أيدج ان شاء الله اليوم بجرب الخلطة.

----------


## الدندوشة

*ما شاء الله عليج ما تقصرين أختي كفيتي ووفيتي بالشرح والصور ...*

----------


## um_salwa

UP UP UP

----------


## راشـ أم ـد

روعه تسلم ادينج الغاليه ..

----------


## @دلوعة ريلها@

من زمان وانا ادور هالطريقة

----------


## أمل الامارات

للرفع

----------


## ~حب~uae

تسلميييين

----------


## ودي بقلبك1

لذيذ

تسلم ايدج^^

----------


## ام.أبراار

يسلمو الغاليه

----------


## mora amor

ماشاء الله ..

تسلم ايدج

----------


## *عســـل*

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## بنت ابوظبي

جزااااااج الله الف خير

----------


## mmks75

:Smile:  yummy  :Smile:  yummy  :Smile:

----------


## الريـم2009

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## be..gorgeous

تسليم أيدج الغالية

----------


## ٌR.I.K.U

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## ري Dubai ـم

ما زينه من جباب ....تسلم ايدج بسويه حق عشا اليهال

----------


## خيالـ

الله يعطيج العافية ويسلم ايدج

----------


## صورة

تسلم ايدج الغاليه وشكله يشهي ولذيذ 
وانا بعد كنت ادور الطريقه

----------


## وردة وفراوله

فنانه ما شاء الله

----------


## ام نانو

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## دخوون

تسلم يمناج اختي

واحنه نسميه قرص طابي  :Big Grin: 

ونرش عليه اخر شي شكر او دارسين او عسل

وربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## الــورد

يزااااااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير على هاي الطريقه...

ابصراااااحه ابدعتي وسويت الطريقه في رمضان والك اتخبل عليهاااااااا...

ودوووم ادعيلج والحين شفت موضوعج وقلت لازم اشكرج يالغاليه...

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

أشكركم كلكم خواتي يزاكم الله خير على ردودكم الطيبه 

وكل وحده سوت وطلعت النتيجه حلوه هذا ابداعها هي وايدها الي طبخت ماشاء الله عليكم

----------


## شيما333

تسلمييييييين

----------


## المتأسفه

تسلمين والله انا مره جربتها بس بلبرتقال بعد طلعت روعه

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

ما شاء الله شكله رووعه

----------


## صدى الحق

لا هنتي مشكورة ويزاج الله خير
فميزان حسناتج

----------


## ظبية_الإمارات

ما شاء الله روعة ما أدري إذا كنت رادة على الموضوع قبل أو لا بس طريقتج لا يعلى عليه والله يعطيج الصحة والعافية

----------


## اللهم اغفر لنا

تسلم الايادي

----------


## ام الوجود

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام يوعتيني..ماشالله عليج

----------


## همس المشأعر

مشكوره ع الطريقه

----------


## غرشوبة زاخر

روووووووووووعه

----------


## شيخه الابد

للرفع

----------


## العواصف 77

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلوه يوعانه يعطيج العافية

----------


## " أم هنـوده "

شكله لذيــــــذ ...

تسلم الاياادي الغـــــــــــــلا ........

----------


## بنت الفلاسية

مشكوووووووووووووورة تسلم الأيادي إللّي بدّعت

إحنا نسوي الجباب بس فيه شوي اختلاف 

لكن بجرّب نفس مقاديرج ....بارك الله فيج







 :Sobhan:

----------


## ملكة حنان

ممممممممممممممممم احب الكباب وايد

----------


## $جورية العين$

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمدواله وصحبه

----------


## بنوته18

ماشاء الله عليييييييييييييييييييييييج
شكله لذييييييييييييييييييييذ
وطرى

----------


## حمده القبيسي

تسلم ايدج =)

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

يم يمي ....

لذييييييييييييييييييذ ....

يعطيييج العافية ,,

----------


## بستانRAK

الصراحه لذيذه ووووووووووايد تسلم ايدج

----------


## الهن2008وف

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## خجوله

للرفع

----------


## موزة الغفلي

شكله يجنن

----------


## كلــ دلع ــي

روعه تسلم الايادي

----------


## وردة وبس

تسلم ايدج والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## Romance R

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## نيلا

صدقتي يالغالية

سويت الطريقة وطلع الخبز لذيذ وترف بعد

تسلم ايدج وماقصرتي

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

تسلمين الغاليه على الخبز الغاوي

يمي يمي

بس غناتي عندي سؤال من وين نلقى الطحين الفاخر او الكويتي ,, ردي علييه عالخاص حبيبتي ما عليج اماره

والسموحه

----------


## عاشقه الليل

ماشاالله طريقه حلوه وسهله

----------


## LouisVuitton

اترياها تخمر ان شاء الله تطلع يميييييييييييي

----------


## العنود احمد

يعطيج العافيه اكله لذيذه

----------


## :) red fower

شكله لذيذ بصراحه اممممممممممممممممممممم

لازم اجرب اسويه مشكوره أختي

----------


## ورد طايفي

*ما ظهرت الصور بس تسلمين عالطريقه الغاليه*

----------


## بشبشه

روعه التصوير والطريقه تسلم يمناج

----------


## أم سلطان الغالي

رووووووووووعه

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

تسلمين حبوووبه


رووعه مع دبس  :Smile:  يميي يمييي
عقبااال ما أسويه، ويارب يضبط.

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

رووووووووووووووعه ماشالله


تسلم يديج حبوبه

----------


## Al_Jo0oRy

تسلم ايدج فديتج 
لازم اجربها عسب ريلي يحبه

----------


## أم ناريمان

تسلمين إختي على الطريقة وإن شاء الله بنجربها

----------


## ورد الجنه

للرفع

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

تسلم يدج حبووبه

أمس خذت المقادير و سويته فالبر

طلع يجنن والكل إمدحه

بس للأسف ماصورته..مره ثانيه إن شاء الله

----------


## احتاجك..

اب اب اب اب اب اب^^

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون فديتكن بصثراحه احرجتني وايد 

الله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## سامرية الليل

انا اعتمد نفس هالطريقة بععد .. ووايد حلو الخبز

تسلم ايدج على هالطبيخ الغاوي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

.................

----------


## moonuae

يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام يوعتيني..ماشالله عليج

انشالله باجر ريوقنااا جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## $ أم سهيل $

الغاليه ام عبادي وحسوني
تسلم الايادي
امس عجنته وسرت البر وسويته على الضو
طعمه رهيب وضبط ما شاء يمكن اني غلظت العينه بس رهيب
تسلمين ودمتي لمحبينج

----------


## رنادوه

مشكورة اختي 
جدا رائع

----------


## أم الأطفال

روووووووووووووعه 

تسلم ايدج حبوبه

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

تسلم ايدج................

----------


## أم خلــودي

مشكورة يالغالية

----------


## امبراطويه ميم

تسلم ايدج

----------


## حرمه يديده

شكله لذييذ ^_^ 

تسلم الايادي .

----------


## UAE Joori

يعطيج العااااااافيه

----------


## أم الدواهي

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي 


جربتها اليوم وقضو عليها في ثواني


ما شاء الله

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي والله يوفقكم ماشاء عليكم كلكم

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

شكله وااايد حلو ان شاءالله بسير اسوويه 

تسلم ايدج اختي

----------


## النرجس

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## cute me

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## um sheikha

تسلم أيدج عزيزتي .

----------


## **سكون الليل**

شكله لذيييذ
بس شو يعني دهن أصفــر ..؟

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

مآشآء الله عليج يآم عبود وحسون ^^ .!

آبدعتي في الذمه  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي 

الدهن الاصفر حبيباتي هو دهن الدوابه اسالو امهاتكم بيعرفونه طلعتوني عيوز هههههههههه

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن

تسلم ايدج غناتي

----------


## ^ريماني^

شكله مشهي باجر بجرب طريقتج

----------


## megastore

رووووووووووووووووووعه ان شاء الله اطبقه و تسلمين و ربي يحفضلج عيالج و ابوهم

----------


## وردة 2000

تسلم ايدج

----------


## الهن2008وف

ما شاء الله

----------


## قطوفها دانيه

روعه ---- حفظتها في المفضله علشان استفيد منها

----------


## اجمل ابتسامة

رووووعه .. انشاء الله بجربهااا..

----------


## ودوووه

تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

مشكوره الغاليه 

يبى لي اجرب

----------


## نهر الحرير

تسلمين

----------


## تواصل

ماشاء الله روووعة تسلمين عالمجهود الطيب..

----------


## al7nan79

*يالله واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد احب الجباب وما شاء الله شكل جبابج يشهي يمي يمي 

ومن غير يكون ويا دبس يالله حراااااااااااااااااام عليج شهيتيني ياه وانا اسوي رجيم

* :12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1):

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هههههههههههه اختي الحنان خلي يولي الريجيم لا 

تبين بطرش لج هههههههه

تسلمن خواتي فرحتوني بردودكم الطيبه

----------


## (سنقباسية)

يا سلام يا ام عبادي تسلم ايدج 
الحين بسير اخبز

----------


## أميرة البيت

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## استيرا

يم يم حلووايددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد

----------


## قمره

تسلم ايدج 

يشبه البان كيك 

الله يعطيج العافيه  :Smile:

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

واااااااااااااااااااو

----------


## (سنقباسية)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة على الطريقة البارحة سويتها والحمدلله طلعت اوووووووووووووووووووووووووكي وعيبت ريلي وعيالي المرة الياية ان شاء الله بصورها لكم

----------


## غلو11

ما شاء الله روعة

----------


## تسونامي

يعطيج العافيه وتسلم ايدج

----------


## روداليا

تسلم ايدج الغاليه

----------


## اميرة الصحاري

شكراواتمنى تثبت اكلاتنا الشعبيه خاصة للجيل اليديد

----------


## *عســـل*

سويت الطريقة من يومين،، والصرااااااااااااحه يجنننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

الطعم خطيييييير ماشاء الله،، مشكوره يا ام عبادي وحسوني،، وصفتج للجباب مضبوطه 100% ماشاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## t5toooo5ah

يمي شكله لذليذ 

تسلم الايادي

----------


## غزال أبوظبي

واااااااااو

ما شاء الله عليج خيتووو

----------


## ~3aWaShi~

يمممممممممممم يممممممممممم ابا باجر بسويه

احس اني فاشله في اي شي فيه طحين  :Frown:

----------


## إماراتية..

_الله يعطيج العافيه ،،
شهيتيييينا..._

----------


## أم حصه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دنيا حائره

بصراحه خواتي أنا ماجوف شي 
لأن ولا صوره ولا شي مكتوب بس اللي ظاهر عندي الردود

----------


## دنيا حائره

بس أختي مشكوره

----------


## كليوباتراا

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم لــــــــــذيـــــــــــــــــــــــذ

تسلم الايادي حبيبتي

----------


## رويلا

هلا اختي بجربها تسلم ايدج بس شو الدهن الاصفر ماعرفته

----------


## علومي زينة

تسلم يمناج الغالية

----------


## وحيـدة بدنياي

تسلم الايادي

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

تسلم ايدج يالغاليه

----------


## غرشوبة الامارات

وايد جوعتيني يسلمووووووو

----------


## ورد الخزامى

تسلم يمناج

----------


## .CHANEL

ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تسلم ايدج

----------


## jameela200

لذييييييذ والله 
نحن نحط شكر
او جبن

----------


## هدوء دلما

حلو شكله 
سهلة طريقة

----------


## um_3frooh

شكله لذيذ

----------


## محد شرااتي

وااااااااااااااو 
شكله رهييييييييييب ماشاءالله 

تسلم ايدينج ويعطيج العافيه ^^

----------


## حنين السنين

UP UP

----------


## هذه نجواي

ما شاء الله وايد شكله حلوووو

----------


## الدمـــاني

تسلم الأيادي وعليكم بالعافيه

----------


## كليوباتراا

والله شهتيني أنا أموت عليه 

بسويه انشاءالله 

موفقه الغلاااااااااا يارب

----------


## بسمه الحياه

حبوبه لازم نحط خمــيره .,
انا احيد ماما ما تحط خميره
ما ادري !

ماما ف العمره ..
ابا اسوي ها الخير للفطور لبآجر.!
بس ابا اعرف لازم خميره !

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

عادي فديتج في ناس ماتحط خميره بس انا احط وتطلع احلى 

شكرا خواتي الله يوفقكم

----------


## Hno0odah

يسلموا على هالاكله ناااايس 
شكله فيري ناااايس

----------


## زوجة المرشدي

تسلم ايديج 

طبقته لريلي وربعه في الدوام 

حليلهم قضوا عليه مفتقدين اكل البلاد ونحن في الغربة  :Frown:

----------


## s_moon

حلوووو تسلمين على الطرح الغاوي

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

أكيد بجربها
إن الله يسر ها الأسبوع

تسلمين
وفي حفظ الرحمن

----------


## أم فهووود

تسلمين الغلا ع الطريقه

----------


## سنفورة ضخمة

تسلم ايديج 

شكله لذيذ

----------


## BoA

حلوووووووو.. 
تسلمينن ^^

----------


## Jathebeyah

ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

وااااااااايد احب الجباب ويا جبن وعسل يم يمي
تسلم ايدج

----------


## روحي لإماراتي

يعطيج العافيه..وأنا باجر بطبخها ع العصر قعده وسوالف وأكل رووووووووووووووووعه..
ثانكس عيوني...

----------


## دانة الغربية

يمي يمي 


تسلم ايدج 

يوعتيناا

----------


## مياثه

لا الصراحه يشهي تسلم الايادي حبوبه

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ياسلام يوعتيني =)*

----------


## BoA

ما شاء الله عليج.. 
تسلم ايدج ^^

----------


## شمه حمد

تسلم أيدج

----------


## بطه22

الله شكللللللللللللللللللللله يشهى يووعتينى

تسلمين على المجهود الطيييييييييييب^^

----------


## كشكش

تسلم يديج

----------


## نبض وفى

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية

----------


## joury_

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## السيدة سلوى

صحتين

----------


## الشيخه شيخه

يمي يمي يعطيج العافيه اختي

----------


## قمر ضاوي..!!

ناااااااااايس (: 

شكله مشهي

----------


## toffy

تسلم ايدج اختي شهيتيني 
هل نحط زيت في التاوة قبل نخبز و لا لاء؟

----------


## همس المشأعر

يم يم 

ماشا الله

----------


## يحراويه

رووووعه تسلم ايددددددينج حياتي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

تسلمون خواتي 

لا مانحط زيت بالتاوه عشان مايلزق الطحين ممكن تمسحينها بقطعه فيها شوييييييييييييية زيت عقب ترشينها شوي ماي وتمسحينها

----------


## sweet_2008

شو هو دهن الاصفر

----------


## مجنونة_uae

الله يعطيج العافيه تسلم ايدينج

----------


## كثبان رملية

شو هو دهن الاصفر وشو البديل اذا مو متوفر ياليت تردين علي

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

حبيبتي شو يعني دهن اصفر

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

هو دهن دوابه الدهن الي يسوونه الحريم الكبار ويبيعونه هني بالمنتدى 

سمن البلاد يعني سمن دواااااااااااااااااااااابه هههههههههه

----------


## مــــيره دبــي

تسلم أيدج الصراااحه .. 

البااارحه طبقته... وصدقج لذيذ وبصرااحه يشيخ ويا السمن  :Smile:  يمي... 

ولاتبخلين علينا بأفكاارج ويديدج :Smile:

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

تسلم ايدج الغالية

جاري التطبيق

----------


## um nooraa

روووووووعه
تسلم ايدج

----------


## دلوعة قلبها

تسلم ايدج

----------


## شجــ2009ــون

يمي يمي

----------


## Amy909

أمووووووووت في الجباب

طريقج نفس طريقتي ..............

----------


## مغرورة الجمال

شكله وااايد يشهي
تسلم يدينج  :Smile:

----------


## * نور الهدى *

ما شاء الله
روعة
سلمت الأيادي

----------


## UmSawaf

الله يوفقج الغالية

----------


## تاجرة قديمة

...
نايس ... تسلمي

----------


## نوراسلام

تسلمين

----------


## خارج النطاق

تسلم الايادي

----------


## amerat_el70b

بالعافية

----------


## @دلوعة ريلها@

بجربها الحينه وبرد عليكم

----------


## عكس هواها

للرفع

----------


## أم الأطفال

تسلم ايدج حبوبه

----------


## الموج السماوي

يعطيج ألف عافية يارب 

من زماان ابا اعرف كيف يسوونه الصراحة ^^ 

تسلم الأيادي

----------


## aloshe

yummmy
thanks dear

----------


## بطه22

الله حلوووووووووو شكله يشهشى تسلمين على المجهودج الطيب خيتوو

----------


## أم سيّافي

فيه العافيه 


وآيد احب الجباب

----------


## uom-burg3

ويييييل حالي عالجباب واللي سوت الجباب ... بصراحه شي لذيذ و رقم 1 ... تسلم الايادي غناتي

----------


## هان زاده

باجر ان الله راد بسوي الخبز

يعطيج العافيه ..

----------


## غاليه الحمادي

يم يم يم يم ي
احسه لذيذ
شكلج سويتيه من خآطر  :Big Grin: 


يعطيج العافيه

----------


## بنت المسافر

تسلم ايديج

----------


## cherry1

تسلم ايدج

----------


## زهرة الود

تسلم لي الايادي 
بالعافيه عليج

----------


## اليم11

حلو و يسلموى

----------


## دانة المنصوري

واااااااااااااااااااااايد سهلة وحلو بجربهااااااااااااااا

----------


## غليص

تسلم الايادي

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

شكرا خواتي فرحتني ردودكم وتجاربكم للخبز 

الله يسلمكم جميع يارب

----------


## إيمان العلي

ماشاء الله وتسلم إيدج

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ما شا الله 

شكله لذيذ


جاري التطبيق..............

----------


## أم الأطفال

تسلم ايدج حبووووووبه

----------


## أم مريم الحوي

ماتظهر الصور

----------


## همسة1

أختي مشكووووره ع الطريقه السهله 
اليوم جربتها والطعم طلع لذيذ و الكل عيبهم

----------


## آلدبلوماسية

عليج بالعافية

----------


## يا رب لك م

انا بعد ما طلعت لي الصووور 


كان خاطري اشووف الموضوووع بالصووور

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق ^_^

----------

